# Would I have to be baptized again?



## danmpem (Dec 24, 2007)

I am a credobaptist and was baptized a couple of years ago. But if I one day found that scripture teaches paedobaptism and I sought fellowship and membership in a church body that taught paedobaptism, should I be baptized again? Do different reformed churches teach differently on this? I'm not changing my views right now, but I always wanted to know. Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2007)

Right, it just doesn't work the other way around for a paedobaptist who was baptized as an infant who desires membership in a Baptist Church.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 24, 2007)

I was baptized credo and became paedo later in life. I didn't have to get rebaptized.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 24, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I was baptized credo and became paedo later in life. I didn't have to get rebaptized.




 And I am also a Presbyterian minister.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 24, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I was baptized credo and became paedo later in life. I didn't have to get rebaptized.


----------



## danmpem (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow! Thank you all so much for your help. I never thought about it the other way around.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 24, 2007)

The Presbyterian/Reformed view of paedobaptism is based on God's covenants and ties in with Gen 17. So in a sense it matches the Jewish view of "paedo circumcision" that not only infant males were circumcised, but also converts who were uncircumcised adults. The only changes are the mode of the sign and extending it to both sexes.


----------

